# Making a horizontal out of a drum?



## pinkmeat (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anyone made a horizontal smoker with a side firebox out of a 55gal steel drum? I have a closed 55gal drum that needs to made into something other than a UDS....not that there's anything wrong with those.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I was thinking at the very least I could pickup a chargriller sfb from Lowe's, mount it, then have a buddy cut out an opening/lid and install some steel grates and a simple tuning plate system. Seems like a pretty easy project. I didn't know if anyone had ever done something other than a UDS with a drum....


----------



## babyback (Aug 25, 2008)

I am pretty sure I have seen one here in SMF somewhere.  For someone who can weld it would probably be pretty easy.


----------



## richtee (Aug 25, 2008)

Probably thousands. I see them alot 'round the city... Deeetroit area rib vendors use 'em. About 25% Vs. 75% with 55's and banked coals on either side.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you just described my smoker to a tee, except i built mine with no welding!





By imn88fan

Your plan is perfect, P.M. me for any other details.


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 25, 2008)

I have always wanted to build one like this.


----------



## babyback (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey bubba, how did you do such a great job without welding?  Nice looking smoker.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 25, 2008)

Amazing what you can do with nuts, bolts, screws, rivets and high heat caulk!!


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you seen the real life pic at the bottom of the thread containing that picture? That thing is HUGE!! The website that sells all the stuff needed is pretty cool. You get oven supplies, iron doors, etc. Pretty neat.


----------



## babyback (Aug 25, 2008)

Bubba, Is that firebox off another pit?


----------



## timbre (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking about starting a project just like this. I have a pair of 55gal drums and a 35 gallon drum that need something. Also have a small trailer frame that I am thinking of mounting the whole beast on.

I'll have to look at my file of pictures at home. I saw a 55g smoker in Oklahoma at a hotel. It also has a vertical section for smoking. That is what I would like to model it off of.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep. its actually an old Brinkman grill, but about the same a a Chargriller SFB from HD! 
It had legs and an exhaust on it, worked perfect!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 25, 2008)

Here guys, most of the build thread is here....

Building a offset smoker....upated


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking that with the closed Drum that I have, I could rotate it so that that larger opening was at about the right level for the smoke stack. This may eliminate the mod that all the Chargriller users go through by placing the stack low to begin with. Not sure if the diameter of the stack will play a part though.

Second question, you DO use a baffle where the heat enters the main smoking chamber (drum) to deflect heat downward, AND tuning plates to level or distribute heat as needed across the cooking surface?


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got a heat deflector but no tuning plates, never got that far.
Your exhaust needs to be at grate level, i used a 4" elbow and sheetmetal.
The 2" bung wouldn't be enough for air draw.


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 25, 2008)

That what I was thinking. Are there any changes you would make after the fact on this build that I may consider as I start it?

How much meat have you fit on that thing, and effectively cooked?
I would like to be able to do 6-9 racks of ribs if possible. If I proceed I am definitely considering doing a higher second cooking shelf (removeable).


----------



## 1894 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great looking cooker there Bubba 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for the link too , never saw it before.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 build


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 25, 2008)

Make the main rack a pull-out and definetly add a second shelf!
To use the whole smoker, you'll definetly have to use some kind of tuning plates.
Reason this never got completed is i built a drum, never looked back!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2008)

A drum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 How many drums now? Fine looking drums too


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 30, 2008)

spam, beet ya dude


----------



## kyta66 (Oct 22, 2010)

Any detailed plans? I would love a copy. [email protected]


----------



## kyta66 (Oct 25, 2010)

imn88fan
  Can you send me the details that you used?


----------



## sqwib (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm pretty old thread try this

Brothers 2

These guys crack me up


----------

